

Superhuman Powers through the means of ADHD meds? - pitsocial

General Poll:<p>Who uses Adderall, Vyvanse, Ritalin, Ect. to push through their heavy days? Either on the regular or just here and there for an added dose of productivity... if so, what are your feelings on its/your overall success rate based upon what you manage to achieve?
======
anigbrowl
I have ADD and a prescription for one of these, and have tried several. Such
medications will give you a boost, but if you're not used to them the boost is
likely to be offset by unwanted side-effects such a grinding your teeth,
stomach cramps etc. Additionally, taking them for a boost rather than ramping
up the dose slowly over a few weeks is likely to inflict a rather unpleasant
crash when it wears off.

Not to be moralistic about it or anything, but if you are looking for
'superhuman powers' then be prepared for the possibility of feeling like a
human punchbag instead.

